# 45 degree crossover



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Got my 45 degree crossover and 4 pieces of transition track ordered today. It is Fastrack. I did not want Fastrack but they
are the only ones that make a 45 degree crossover. Gargraves
don't even make one. They make a 90 degree like Gilbert's. 90
degree takes up too much room for what I wanted. It has to all fit
in 2 feet. 90 degree won't do it. I have a Gilbert 90 degree. The
transition pieces will mate up to my Gilbert track. May not look the
best but it will be what it is. I have no idea what it will take to
hookup to the curves. If I have to cut track I will. For some dumb
reason I want a figure 8 on the layout. Got a deal and a half on the transition pieces. Most places sell them for right at 10 bucks each. I found a guy that had 4 brand new in package for 2.55 each plus shipping. Most places sell the crossover for around 27 something. Found one, brand new in package for 22 something.
Plans are to have 4 loops on layout. So a figure 8 should add a little more action of trains.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You stole those transition pieces!
Just curious, did you test fit using the Gilbert 90 with each leg cut down to 1"? I have done this for several track plans, but not a figure 8. It can be a good space saver.
I am not sure what it all has to fit in 2' means. The loop of track is 40" wide.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

An over and under figure 8 uses 3 straight pieces vs. a total of 4 for one using a 90 degree crossing, so you can save a little amount of space by going that way, but your no longer flat on the layout and the train is always going up or down. Either way, they both take up a lot of space.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Not doing an over /under, just flat figure 8. My wheels spin enough on flat
with a few cars.

Tom, layout will be open in the middle with a 2 X 2 section connecting the 2 sides.



----------- ---------------------------------------I------------I
I I 2X4 I 2X4 I I
I I-----------------I-I---I-----------------I I
I 6X2 I open 2X2I open I 6X2 I
I I-----------------I----I-----------------I I
I I 2X4 I 2X4 I I
I---------I---------------------I------------------I------------I Plan for layout (best I could Do, LOL)
Sorry, it got messed up. Looked good till I posted it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

It will be 7 sections bolted together. Total 6' X 12'. 2' 0pen in middle except where crossover will be.

2 will be 6' X 2' The ends
4 will be 4' X 2' the sides, 2 on each side
1 will be 2' X 2' middle for crossover


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Now, tell me where I am screwing up.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Not much scenery. A few buildings some automobiles, maybe some portable trees and
that will be it. Mainly for running trains not on the floor. Here is a pic of what I will use
for a coaling station. My son made it for me and painted it when he was about 10 years old. He is 50 now. He does not know I still have it. Probably will buy some round wood from Hobby Lobby for it to sit on. Maybe a track behind it with hopper cars full of coal.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok, now I get it. You have plenty of length with the 12', it is just the 2'x2' wood square to hold the crossing.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom, the transition pieces was a steal. Private seller. Had to buy the crossover from a train dealer. Messaged the private seller but he did not have a crossover. LOL, probably would have been 5 or 7.00 if he had one. Maybe less.


I scored another deal this week. 36 track clips for 7.50 plus 3.00 shipping. .29 each including shipping.
Seller stated they appear unused. I consider .50 each a good deal so .29 is great. I think I have over 100 clips now.
Track clips really work.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Was playing around with my crossover and transition track last night. Not 100% happy
with the setup. Not real happy with how the fast track and Gilbert track mate. It could
have been designed better. I thought the Gilbert track pins would go into the Fastrack.
Not so. Gilbert pins are removed, Then butt the track together and crimp some metal around rails of the gilbert track. There is somewhat of a track lock on the transition track. Its almost a one time use. Not for setup and take down for floor layout. This could have been better. The other deal, and I guess this would be with an all gilbert track.
The figure 8 is one size unless you cut some track. I want the end curves farther away
from the crossover. Not the way they designed the fgure 8. I will make it work but not as easy as it could have been. Think twice before using Fastrack transition tracks. Think twice before using Fastrack at all. They were the only one that made a crossover the size I wanted.
Like all Lionel/American Flyer stuff, close to junk.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I would like to add that I love my Lionel O scale stuff. Could not be happier with
every bit of it. I own a lot. But when it comes to Lionel S scale. Very little of it I
like. I bought 4 of those Lionel/American Flyer repro PA passenger sets. The only
thing that is nice are the passenger cars. I thought the locomotives would have
Lionel quality, they don't. Lionel does not do a good job with S scale. Junk junk,
I hope I never buy another piece of Lionel S scale. If I do, shame on me. They
could not even get the track right.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mopac before my local hobby store closed a year ago, which was an authorized Lionel dealer and service center, the owner had a wall of sets on display. While the Lionel engines in the sets looked great, by comparison the AF engines in their sets looked pretty sad. I'm sure there some people will disagree, but that was my take on what I saw as a comparison. 
Jerry, the owner, got some single pieces in including a steamer I was looking at in the catalog. The pictures in the catalog were way better than the real thing. Makes me wonder if Lionel didn't make models for pictures and the regular production run not quite up to the picture quality. Although those new Lionel/American Flyer engines looked okay, for what those engines cost I expect something way better. They sure weren't at the quality level of the Lionel engines. The TV commercial about "just okay isn't good enough" sure applies here. 
That pretty well sealed my idea to just stick with what works and what I know and skip all those fancy new electronics. Bottom line, it is hard to beat good old 50-60 year old Gilbert American Flyer.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I could not agree more. There is nothing that I think AF could have done better back in
the day. Good design. A design that holds up today. That Lionel S stuff won't be around 70 years from now.


----------

